
Software Engineering Is Bad, but That's Not Why - blackhole
https://blackhole12.com/blog/software-engineering-is-bad-but-it-s-not-that-bad/
======
iamNumber4
Well said, I especially like the part about if you don’t like the inherent
problems with JavaScript eco system, stop using it.

